

Id Software's Cray Adventure - aycangulez
http://planetromero.com/2010/01/gametales-cray-ymp

======
kls
Wow, I remember those days, that was an awesome time to be in computing. The
point about NextSTEP was so true it was the ultimate digital media developer's
machine back then. It is what IRIX should have been but sadly was not.

More to the point, people had freedom, the world had not become homogenized.
People were doing crazy crap like "hey lets do all of our development on a
cray". The IT work environment was not far removed from academia and the
experimental freedom that came with it. Everywhere you went Bell Labs was the
bar of success to be measured by and the focus was on using technology in new
and interesting ways.

Sadly with the maturing of an industry those things fade and a replaced by
metrics and cost controls. Don't get me wrong new segments arise that generate
the same wonder lust, and I am having just as much fun as I ever was. It is
just those times where my times, I was in my teens and early twenties through
that period and I feel that it was an amazing time to enter into the work
force.

~~~
zmonkeyz
Tell me about it. I used to always read those .plan files religiously.

------
aycangulez
Cray Y-MP Specs: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cray_Y-MP>

